

How long can you go without saying "I want"? - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/04/how-long-can-you-go-without-saying-i.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Trivial - I never say "I want ...".

I say "I'd like ..."

~~~
jodrellblank
searchyc.com for: RiderOfGiraffes "I want" - 36 results.

~~~
nate
Rider! :)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
<grin>

